# Hank & Frank DX Schwinns



## Dave K (Jan 2, 2017)

Picked up this pair of DX's with uncommon Hank & Frank badges.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 2, 2017)

Whoa, those are some really cool head badges. I've only seen one of those before and I always regretted not buying that bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2017)

That's a first for me. Love these rare badges.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 2, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## John G04 (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome bikes love dx's


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 2, 2017)

That was a shop in Oakland too,but not sure if it's the same.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 2, 2017)

Very cool Dave - congrats !


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 2, 2017)

That's 'Honk und Fronk'


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 3, 2017)

Dave K said:


> Picked up this pair of DX's with uncommon Hank & Frank badges.
> []




Those badges are peculiar, don't appear to be stamped but etched. . I haven't seen an old etched badge before, not to say I know spit about badges b/c I don't, except of latter times, which I prob know less [grin]. Just saying:  That's Weird.  As if they were rebadged, more recent than when the bikes were made, like possibly for a used bike sale in 60's or so?
http://www.hankandfrank.com/


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 3, 2017)

Here is a Schwinn New World with a similar badge I've been parting out , only Hank & Frank I've seen till now.


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2017)

Very Cool. Very rare badge.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 3, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> Those badges are peculiar, don't appear to be stamped but etched. . I haven't seen an old etched badge before, not to say I know spit about badges b/c I don't, except of latter times, which I prob know less [grin]. Just saying:  That's Weird.  As if they were rebadged, more recent than when the bikes were made, like possibly for a used bike sale in 60's or so?




Pretty sure they are legit OE. When I still lived in Colorado I talked to the son of the original owner of a prewar lightweight with this badge years ago but couldn't seal the deal:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pr...chwinn-with-duck-bill-fender-in-denver.28543/

He claims it was purchased new from the shop and the bike had a vintage Berkeley license on it as well. The shop has been around since '25....


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 1, 2018)

Dave K said:


> Picked up this pair of DX's with uncommon Hank & Frank badges.
> View attachment 404187
> View attachment 404189



That's really cool having a set with the same interesting badges. I've got those guys in the book and I'm researching them now. Thanks for posting the photos. Barry


----------

